# Jumbo Bloodline ???



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I've found this 1 on ? American Pitbull Terrier - Honden | Jack Russells en Terriërs - Marktplaats.nl

It's a Boudreaux x Jumbo breeding, is that a wow factor breed????

Well Boudreaux is well knowing but i never heard about the Jumbo bloodline.
I'm curious about that bloodline, question, is that something good.


----------



## Dimitrov (Feb 25, 2014)

Jumbo (Radonjic) is Jeep/Redboy/Jocko......popular in Europe


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

@ Dimitrov First i thought it was a usa strain.
I'm a newbie with pedigrees and bloodlines, well work in progress still learning, thanx.
The only euro line (famous) I knew is Zwettler, I only read a little bit about Radonjic,
much used for example Balkan Boys kennels.


----------



## Dimitrov (Feb 25, 2014)

@Jim...are you searching for a puppie/adult dog? or just research?


----------



## jimxxx (Dec 5, 2013)

I looking for a puppy (male) and do research.(try my best)
Specially the bloodlines (pedigrees) and (sub)strains are difficult.

I've no hurry, but let's say that on June July August is for me the best.


----------



## Dimitrov (Feb 25, 2014)

ok, that's a good resolve...knowledge is power you know.
bloodline research can be a bit complicated indeed, 
You prefer certain lines?


----------

